# Two More Titles for Finnegan!!!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Another great weekend at the Upstate Kennel Club! 

Finnegan earned his UROC (United Rally Obedience Champion) title and just for fun he also passed the CGCA (Canine Good Citizen Advanced) test!

Here is Finnegan's show photo - Thank you to judge Kim Alexander-Thomson for her fun and challenging rally courses this weekend!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! You just keep on proving that poodles are more than just a pretty face.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats! I know Kim from a number of shows we both regularly go to and also from AKC Rally Nationals. You know she is a spoo person, right?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations! :cheers2:Big* red* Finnegnan shows he's a winner yet again! (Never gets old, does it?) :whoo: You know Chagall and I never tire of doing the happy celebration dance for our best and most admired, most titled poodle friend! :dancing: (Keeps us physically fit!) Drinks on me _(again!)_ at the WKC 2015.:cheers: See you there!:wave:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Finnegan congratulations. You are amazing!
You look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

@ Lily CD RE - I actually know Kim's two spoos, Abra & Kazzie personally!!

@ Chagall's Mom - Finnegan told me to send you and Chagall kisses! He, Rose & I can't think of anyone we would rather party with!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder what the world record is for "Dog With Most Titles"? Finnegan must be closing in on it -- if he doesn't hold it already!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Thats just fantastic! What an incredible boy! Just shows everyone what a good dog is capable of doing if you just put the time and work into it.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrtulations--what a great team!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've only met Abra. Curiously she and Lily always get at each other a bit when they see each other for the first time in a while then they settle down like best friends.


----------

